# Simple cherry foam booster trick..



## ballistic (Jul 4, 2012)

For housewash/ siding I use 10oz simple cherry, 2gal 12.5%, and 3gal water as per pressure tek recipe. Using an x-jet. This stuff is not very sudsy. The water around here is soft. If i add sodium lauryl sulphate will this produce way more foam? And how much SLS would i add to a 5 gallon pail.. Maybe 1 teaspoon or what?


----------



## dosgris (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm gonna assume the silence you hear is because no one has tried it. I see that it can be purchased via the internet in bottles, jugs and drums. How about you experiment with it and report your findings?
Maybe a few shots of dish washing liquid will be sufficient instead.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Why make it more sudsy? I will probably cost you more time rinsing. If you must I would add around 3/4 of a cup to start and go from there.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't over think it. Shoot some dawn in it


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Suds will not do you much good.. It's not going to 'clean' better and will probably cause you more harm then good (film on windows, streaking siding etc.) Also how many gallons per minute is your machine? We dont use simply cherry but have used it plenty in the past. We are running a general TS2021 5.6 GPM @ 3500 psi. We only use 1 gal of 12.5% and 4 gal water with the xjet.. this equals a little more that 1% SH hitting the house which is plenty. Cobwebs melt, mold/mildew melts no need for any stronger of a mix for a "general" wash... paint prep is a little different.


----------

